# Greetings from Namibia



## Ben's son (Feb 28, 2018)

Good day brothers.

This is the first step I am taking into potentially becoming a member of this great fraternity. I am hopeful of joining a Namibian lodge but I unfortunately don't have any information on who to contact and what the requirements of joining are.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2018)

United Grand Lodge England
*DISTRICT GRAND LODGE OF NAMIBIA*
*District Grand Master*
Michael A. Roberts

*District Grand Secretary*
Alan L.E. Simmonds

*Address*
PO Box 20690
Windhoek
Namibia

*Tel:* [264] (0)61 227647

Grand Lodge of Scotland
http://www.grandlodgescotland.com/g...nd-lodges/151-district-grand-lodge-of-namibia

I found these via Google.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome to the forum and good luck. Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 5, 2018)

Ben's son said:


> This is the first step I am taking into potentially becoming a member of this great fraternity. I am hopeful of joining a Namibian lodge but I unfortunately don't have any information on who to contact and what the requirements of joining are.


It always strikes me as strange how people searching for Freemasonry on the Internet only ever seem to find US based discussion Forums! A google search for freemasonry in Namibia found both the links mentioned by bloke above so how did you end up here?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 5, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> It always strikes me as strange how people searching for Freemasonry on the Internet only ever seem to find US based discussion Forums! A google search for freemasonry in Namibia found both the links mentioned by bloke above so how did you end up here?



Mike, considering most of these are picking us up through the phone application it’s not all that surprising. We’ve directed quite a few out towards the internet lately.


----------

